# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Schnee Downhill Rennen in Oberösterreich?

## 200mm

WEIß wer wie dieses Schee Downhill Rennen heißt in Oberösterreich!??? 
Oder kennt wer Events in der Art?? :Confused: 
lg 200mm

----------


## Poison :)

snowdownhill krippenstein  :Wink:  
schau mal in terminkalender vom forum!

----------


## 200mm

aja danke^^

----------

